# WSJ, John Grisham, and e books



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings -- I notice that John Grisham books don't seem to be part of the Kindle downloads.

George


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken John Grisham, like JK Rowling, is adamantly anti-ebook.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess its more important to him to see his name on paper than it is to make money. Tom Clancy finally came around maybe he will to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Not to burst any hate balloons, but Grisham's agent announced (unofficially) in December that Grisham's books will start appearing in e-book format soon.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not to burst any hate balloons, but Grisham's agent announced (unofficially) in December that Grisham's books will start appearing in e-book format soon.


No hate here! I just thought he was one of the "no e-books" crowd.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> No hate here! I just thought he was one of the "no e-books" crowd.


The article I read said he was "initially wary" of e-books, but has changed his mind. But it's just a little blurb story.

http://www.johngrishamonline.com/john-grishams-e-books-available-soon


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Good, everyone should make their books available for e-readers. Even if (as the article states) ebook transactions only make up for 1% of the book sales, that's still 1% you're not getting by refusing to offer your book in an electronic fashion.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a sneaking suspicion that e-books have grown well beyond 1% by now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that e-books have grown well beyond 1% by now.


The article was from last Dec. 24, but his facts may have been a tad out of date. Possibly. *whoknowsshrug*


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The article was written in December of 2008, though there's no way of knowing where the author pulled that number from. 

I doubt that the percentage is much higher actually, because to read most e-books you have to own an e-reader, and they're not priced in everyone's range. Everyone can go to the book store and buy a paperback, but now many people in this economy can afford a Kindle?


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I have to say though, that I can get just about any Grisham book at my used book store on the five cent table.  That, for me, nullifies whether or not I can get any of his books on my Kindle; unless, of course, it is free or five cents.


----------



## sdrmartin (Dec 27, 2008)

There is an article in the Wall Street Journal today.  John Grisham is close to wrapping up an agreement that will make all 22 Grisham books available in all e-book format, including kindle.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's the link to the article:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123430834074270381.html

Now if JK Rowling will come to her senses.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> Now if JK Rowling will come to her senses.....


That will be a great day in Kindleville..I will weep for joy.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

sdrmartin said:


> There is an article in the Wall Street Journal today. John Grisham is close to wrapping up an agreement that will make all 22 Grisham books available in all e-book format, including kindle.


Good to hear! (Not that I read much Grisham, but the more the merrier.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My reaction when I heard that Grisham didn't want to do ebooks was "why don't these authors want to sell more books?"  I guess he does.

As ebooks become more of a force, I think every one will come around...

Betsy


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> Now if JK Rowling will come to her senses.....


What, JK Rowlilng is not interested in the Kindle version of her books??


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Kind said:


> What, JK Rowlilng is not interested in the Kindle version of her books??


J.K Rowling is infamous for her refusal to allow the Harry Potter books be sold as ebooks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

We already have a thread about this in the Book Corner. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3214.0.html

I'm just saying....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jmiked said:


> J.K Rowling is infamous for her refusal to allow the Harry Potter books be sold as ebooks.


That's why I won't read her latest book Tales of Beedle the Bard. I'm boycotting! (That doesn't keep me from reading/listening to all of the ones I already have though. I can only go so far!)


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am grumbly because Grisham's latest book was not available for Kindle.  I purchased the DTB.  Kinda wished he would have worked out an agreement before The Associate was published.      Also wish I was a strong enough person to boycott my favorite authors because they do not have e-book agreements.


----------

